# Anyone Used Pasturegard On Teff?



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone tried Pasturegard on Teff?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Never needed any herbicide controls on broadleaf in teff. The stuff germinates and grows so fast the weeds can't keep up or at least that was my experience. It is going to die soon anyway, why waste the money on pasturegard app? Just curious. If you have a broadleaf problem, you are probably money ahead to spray with roundup then no till og or timothy or both. Should be able to do do that soon with the rain we have gotten. Might take two apps of RU to kill everything good and dead. I would be spraying the RU with 60+# of Liq N just to help everything along. just my 2 cents worth...


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Never needed any herbicide controls on broadleaf in teff. The stuff germinates and grows so fast the weeds can't keep up or at least that was my experience. It is going to die soon anyway, why waste the money on pasturegard app? Just curious. If you have a broadleaf problem, you are probably money ahead to spray with roundup then no till og or timothy or both. Should be able to do do that soon with the rain we have gotten. Might take two apps of RU to kill everything good and dead. I would be spraying the RU with 60+# of Liq N just to help everything along. just my 2 cents worth...


I've got small field that I planted some Teff grass late to use up some old seed and try to make a little money off the field this summer. As soon as I planted it, we got over two weeks of heavy rain, then all of July heat and drought and none of it came-up, but the weeds did. So I gave up on the Teff figuring it was a lost cause. If I were harvesting weeds, I'd be gold. Fast forward, the rains we we've been having lately and moderate temperatures and low and behold, the Teff is growing like crazy! So I clipped everything knocking the weeds down and trimming the Teff and that stuff is growing now like crazy, but so are the weeds. I want to hit the Teff with something to knock back the weeds, but nut not have prolonged wait to cut due to the herbicide. Pasturegard is something like 14 days, so that's what I'd like to use - but don't know if spraying it would wack the Teff, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I've had Teff several times, the stuff grows really fast and will lodge flat as a pancake if it gets too tall, your best bet would be bale it all up and get ready to plant something for winter.. if you clipped the weeds I wouldn't worry too much but I don't know what you mean by a lot of weeds ....


----------



## Jimmy Bartlett (Aug 17, 2015)

I've used cimmarron plus on teff. Somewhere there's a study on which herbicides it'll metabolize. Oregon State https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://cropandsoil.oregonstate.edu/sites/agscid7/files/crop-soil/Report14-SR10-08-Hinds-Cook_Curtis_Hulting_Mallory-Smith.pdf&ved=2ahUKEwixhfjMoKPrAhXBF80KHW3kA7YQFjADegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw0_lNoZ98QcYjKcV6sPSi6m


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> I've got small field that I planted some Teff grass late to use up some old seed and try to make a little money off the field this summer. As soon as I planted it, we got over two weeks of heavy rain, then all of July heat and drought and none of it came-up, but the weeds did. So I gave up on the Teff figuring it was a lost cause. If I were harvesting weeds, I'd be gold. Fast forward, the rains we we've been having lately and moderate temperatures and low and behold, the Teff is growing like crazy! So I clipped everything knocking the weeds down and trimming the Teff and that stuff is growing now like crazy, but so are the weeds. I want to hit the Teff with something to knock back the weeds, but nut not have prolonged wait to cut due to the herbicide. Pasturegard is something like 14 days, so that's what I'd like to use - but don't know if spraying it would wack the Teff, so I thought I'd ask.


gotcha, I have not had that experience with teff. always came up with a bang in short order after planting but I never did no till teff. However if it is going ganbusters now due to rain, you probably won't have enough time to wait for the weed die back before it will lodge as SC mentioned. It is a bixch to cut when lodged and to cure. I have had that experience and it is one of the reasons I quit growing teff


----------



## Yogi (Oct 6, 2013)

I've been using 2,4-D after 12-15 days of growth.


----------

